# Severe rear end damage to Hymer B544 - Good bodyshop needed



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

A recent incident in North Yorkshire left our pride and joy in a real state. So much so that the rear end is literally sliced off. The contents of the habitation area spilled all over the road and were strewn around like crumbs. 

To make things worse once the initial damage had been done, all those in the vecinity swarmed upon the vehicle greedily removing anything they could get their hands on never to be seen again.

The only items we have left are the front and side screens and a couple of shards of metal which resembled stars and champagne bottles. 

The irony is you would think this would leave a bad taste in your mouth but quite the contrary. In fact the whole escapade has left me somewhat satisfied and proves that you can have your cake and eat it. 

Scroll down for images of the devastation:


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh Crumbs!!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Good job you shared the cake :lol: :lol: otherwise you could have had a accident


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Nice one, you had me going for a minute  

Andrew


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh like the detailing specially the E for Eriba bit! impressive.


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Yeah, and the picture doesn't do it justice. Jeni decided to make an honest woman of me (?) and my sister made it for us as a wedding cake for our marriage on Valentine's day. She made it from photos she had of the van on breaks we've taken together. It was scarily accurate even down to the numberplate (which I had to hide). Even the wheeltrims were spot on!.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=103880

see the link to my album for my Birthday cake from last June. My daughter had it made - pictures were nicked to get the bits right!

Afraid I don't have an "after" picture :!:


----------

